# Galactica Sneak Peak on CultTVMan



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=30683

Looking pretty good!


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. Can't wait for this to come out!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The surface details look a bit overdone in these pics. Maybe I've been looking at the Timeslip Galactica too long...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Overdone surface details on the Galactica, you say?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Galactica filming miniature was deliberately built with 'clunky' details- it was to be seen on low res TV sets. The details had to cast shadows and it there were more subtle the ship would look wrong.
I have a Timeslip Galactica also and the detail still has that heavy 'TV' feel to it...


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Here's another pic from the Hobbysearch site. The details would be ok on a 20 cm model, but for a kit of double the size, they're too heavy for my taste.

 

If you want to take a look at the Timeslip Creations kit for comparison, go here for example:

http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=39262


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

With all due respect John and Richard... what part of "Maybe I've been looking at the Timeslip Galactica too long... " didn't you get?

The Timeslip kit while not perfect is pretty darn AWESOME.

The Moebius bridge is about twice as tall as it should be. The panel lines are badly out of scale. I could go on.

It's a big improvment over the Monogram kit but that is setting the bar incredibly low.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Fine--for those who will accept nothing less and have the dough, the Timeslip kit is better. The Moebius Galactica is a mass market kit that costs a fraction of what the Timeslip does, and had to be engineered for injection molding. Frankly it's amazing Moebius was able to include the amount of detail here that they did considering tooling costs (they clearly went the extra distance in comparison to the Pegasus for example). Frank told me the cost once of just including in one of the teeny, tiny details you see on the Timeslip kit--the cost to change the tooling to include that barely noticeable detail was staggering. Tooling costs have risen a LOT since Moebius started. But they are still producing kits that are relatively affordable.
So if you don't want it, don't buy it. It will still sell very well as all of Moebius' Galactica kits have and serve the needs of the vast majority of modelers interested in this subject--if Monogram had put this out in 1979 I would have been ecstatic. For everyone else, save your pennies for the Timeslip kit.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Judging from the few photos we have of the Moebius kit, I think they did a fine job. There's no way an 18" or so kit would be totally accurate to a 6' filming miniature, it would just cost too much to add that kind of detail on a styrene kit. Timeslip's kit, while nice, has it's share of soft/inaccurate details too. The Moebius kit is much more accurate and detailed then the old Monogram kit and it will be much cheaper then the Timeslip kit. Winner Moebius.


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

Actually winner, modeling public.:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Edge said:


> With all due respect John and Richard... what part of "Maybe I've been looking at the Timeslip Galactica too long... " didn't you get?
> 
> The Timeslip kit while not perfect is pretty darn AWESOME.
> 
> ...







I'm all for people having their say and pointing out the bits they don't like but let's see some more clear photo's before letting loose on it.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Wow! another great model kit coming out! Thank':thumbsup:s Moebius for making such amazing kits! Randy


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

jbond said:


> Fine--for those who will accept nothing less and have the dough, the Timeslip kit is better. The Moebius Galactica is a mass market kit that costs a fraction of what the Timeslip does, and had to be engineered for injection molding. Frankly it's amazing Moebius was able to include the amount of detail here that they did considering tooling costs (they clearly went the extra distance in comparison to the Pegasus for example). Frank told me the cost once of just including in one of the teeny, tiny details you see on the Timeslip kit--the cost to change the tooling to include that barely noticeable detail was staggering. Tooling costs have risen a LOT since Moebius started. But they are still producing kits that are relatively affordable.
> So if you don't want it, don't buy it. It will still sell very well as all of Moebius' Galactica kits have and serve the needs of the vast majority of modelers interested in this subject--if Monogram had put this out in 1979 I would have been ecstatic. For everyone else, save your pennies for the Timeslip kit.


No one was saying the Moebuis kit had to have every greeble or expected the detail of a $250 OOP resin kit.

What was said, is that some of what *is* there, is out of scale with the rest.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

deleted....


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I am happy with the modified Monogram Viper kit I did a few years ago, but I am thinking I will be picking up this version of the Galactica. Since I build for myself, I can live with any "inaccuracies" others may find in the kit. To my eye, it looks like the Galactica, and that is why I buy and build kits. Thanks again Frank for providing fans with such a great product!!!


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow, what timing! Just got images from Mace at Moebius of Jim Small's build-up
of Galactica and it looks to be as someone else said, ANOTHER winner from Team Moebius. :thumbsup: 
Tom


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

electric indigo said:


> Here's another pic from the Hobbysearch site. The details would be ok on a 20 cm model, but for a kit of double the size, they're too heavy for my taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that link! Not the best of pics, but gives you a pretty good idea of what to expect. 

It's definitely a pretty darned decent kit. If folks take issue with aspects of it, they can pretty easily fix it. And it being both plastic and about 1/5th the cost of the Timeslip Creations kit, many more folks can own one. Makes it much easier and more cost effective to have multiples for your own Colonial Fleet. 

And yes, I own a TC Big G and love it, just sayin' that not everyone could afford a $230+ price tag on the kit!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

I just wonder if this board would be willing to except the extreme mediocrity on display in this kit it it were the Seaview, FS, Jupiter 2 or other LIS kit?

I look at the awesomeness that is the upcoming LIS B9 kit and compare it to the Galactica and have to come to the conclusion... they just didn't care.


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

Edge; that is an INTERESTING conclusion (i.e. perceived shortcoming = apathy from Moebius) to have come to based on the comparison you offer. PRETTY sure the issues of representing detail when translating a subject in a model from a seven foot original to ONE SIXTH the size would be a LOT different than those involved in reducing a subject over a mile in length down to a model about a foot and a half long. But perhaps the comparison you are actually making is between REACTION on the forums of Irwin Allen fans versus TOS Galactica fans?  Or maybe you are comparing BOTH at the same time? At any rate, the conclusion I have come to is no matter WHAT product (or service) you are talking about, there is just NO pleasing SOME people. No doubt on Frank's birthday next year someone WOULD have purchased this "mediocre" Galactica kit at OVER half off, but they would have had to pay $10 shipping which made it a "no go" :freak:
Tom


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Edge said:


> I just wonder if this board would be willing to except the extreme mediocrity on display in this kit it it were the Seaview, FS, Jupiter 2 or other LIS kit?
> 
> I look at the awesomeness that is the upcoming LIS B9 kit and compare it to the Galactica and have to come to the conclusion... they just didn't care.


Mediocrity? Your entitled to your opinion, but, can you really judge a kit that is not out yet and only has a handful of small photos to go on?

Also, I don't think comparing the B9 kit to the Galactica kit is an apples to apples comparison. The Galactica is far more complex, detail wise, compared to the B9. I'd imagine that doing a Galactica that more accurately represents the original would necessitate the need to mold hundreds of separate parts for all the various piping/engine duct work/gribbles that are on the ship. In other words, instead of being $65 list, it would be maybe 4 times that amount, which would put it out of the market for most of it's target audience. Not all of us can spend $200+ on kits!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Edge said:


> I just wonder if this board would be willing to except the extreme mediocrity on display in this kit it it were the Seaview, FS, Jupiter 2 or other LIS kit?
> 
> I look at the awesomeness that is the upcoming LIS B9 kit and compare it to the Galactica and have to come to the conclusion... they just didn't care.


You're entitled to your opinion, to be sure - _just like the rest of us_. 

However, do you _really_ need to constantly go behind almost every post and remind us all of how unhappy you are with this...? I know that _I_ get that and feel safe in presuming that others do, as well. Is it because you're _soooo_ unhappy that you can't stand to see that others are happy with what's about to be released, based on pics of a non-production kit? 

That's the impression that you've left me with, as well as it looks like you might have left for others, judging by some of the comments directed at your replies, as well as PM's and a Report Post that I've received. 

Could this be a better detailed model, made to be an almost exact replica of the filming miniature? Certainly. However, to do so would likely be as *spock62* mentions, and require a bunch of smaller detail parts to be added, thus further driving the cost of the kit up. 

Besides do we know for a FACT that this is the absolute final version that we'll see? Is it possible that things like the height of the bridge will be corrected before the final release? I'm thinking so. If not, Frank better grow a bit thicker skin and be ready for the comments - and the lamenting, gnashing of teeth and rending of sack cloth - that will come of it. 

The one thing I'm disappointed about - and doubt will be changed between now and final production - is the blank circles that they've already done to the TNS _Galactica_ and _Pegasus_ kits which have a part from a Moser Karl - or one of the other German WWII Mil kits. It's the below part as it appears on the TOS _Galactica _and _Pegasus_ circled below. 



They really disappointed me with how they chose to display those parts on the TNS kits. Off the top of my head, this particular part shows up on _at least_ seven different locations on the hull of the TOS battlestar, two on the port and three on the starboard flight pods, with an additional two on the bottom aft section of the Gator Head. 

Oh, well. 

I'm still looking forward to this kit, regardless. While it's somewhat disappointing, I don't let it get me down so badly. Besides, Moebius might well surprise me and that'll be better detailed than the one pic I've seen that gives me something of a view of that area.


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeffrey; PRETTY sure tooling is locked in and production is well underway based on the information I received from Mace at Moebius. Like I said, the build-up looked great, the packaging also looks cool (there WAS a time I would post the pics here for ALL to see, but no more. ). I'm sure CultTVMan will put them up soon.
Tom


----------



## Helldogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Deleted


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

*Helldogg*, please tone it down a bit on the negative comments about folk whose opinions you disagree with. It tends to start flame wars and can be considered Trolling. 

Thanks. 




COPP said:


> Jeffrey; PRETTY sure tooling is locked in and production is well underway based on the information I received from Mace at Moebius. Like I said, the build-up looked great, the packaging also looks cool (there WAS a time I would post the pics here for ALL to see, but no more. ). I'm sure CultTVMan will put them up soon.
> Tom


Oh, well. A fella can dream. I won't go to the website in the OP, so can't view those pics, but can make out some fairly decent detail on the one from *electric indigo's* post from HobbySearch. Shame that Moebius won't post better pics - even one or two - on their website and/or gets upset about the pics being shared from elsewhere. You'd think that they'd love the publicity. 

Regardless, I'm very happy with the product I've gotten from Moebius thus far, as well as their customer service. Just 'cause I'm disappointed in one of two things doesn't mean that I don't like their products or won't buy them. The only kits I don't have that are available from their BSG line is the 1/6 scale Centurion and a Mk II Viper. I'll eventually pick up a Mk II, tho not likely to get the Centurion - I'm just not a figure kit guy. 

I'm guessing still no word on a release date for the _Big G_?


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

There is no such thing as a perfect kit. Just really good or bad ones. As far as Moebius is concerned, I love their kits and the materials they use. I am also glad they took the trouble to give us subject titles that others were otherwise unwilling to take, hence everyone can now have a piece of their fantasy realized in 3D. 

As for negative comments, of course there will be a few as you just can't please everyone all the time. But do take note in terms of manufacturing a kit, cost and feasibility consideration do take precedence. They are a business after all, and besides helping fans get what they want, they also need to work within a tight budget boundary to make sure the kit stays affordable. 

Also want to say that for those who are not happy with her (funny, kit’s not even out yet), try to understand the big picture here. Imagine yourself in Frank’s shoes. He had to go through the trouble of securing the license (which is ain’t easy and cheap BTW), come up with the masters for the mold, worry about production quantity, quality and cost, shipping and insurance nightmares, and yet comes up with something he hope fans would love. Then he have to worry if these kits can sell. All those hours of sweat, toil and pain just so everyone can have a piece of their favourite kit, and now comes some very unflattering comments. Sometimes I just want to know exactly what these people were trying to achieve with such comments. Would it not be better if you could change those sarcasms into something constructive, something Frank can use to make better kits? 

I have even seen comments that Moebius don’t take in fans’ feedback. Looking at the quality of their kit since the Mark II came out, I have to disagree. Moebius’s are not only churning out a lot of varieties, but the latest test fit of the Mark I have convinced me that a lot of thoughts were put in to the development of the kit. Even the Battlestar Pegasus’s quality to accuracy was better compared to the Galactica. Parts slot in well and unlike Revell that have thin plastics to wrok with, Moebius’ is sturdy. Moebius did listen, and more importantly, they acted on it.

So Frank, if you happen to be reading this, please take note there are many here who really appreciates what you have done. I for one am already a strong believer since my very first Moebius kit – the Mark II Viper. If you recall, I was pretty aprehensive about buying a Moebius kit as I have never even heard of the brand. Now I love it. Keep on Modelling .... now waiting for news on the TOS Cylon Raider and ...... the Raptor. 

PSST .. decals needs more details ... :tongue:


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

ryoga said:


> There is no such thing as a perfect kit. Just really good or bad ones. As far as Moebius is concerned, I love their kits and the materials they use. I am also glad they took the trouble to give us subject titles that others were otherwise unwilling to take, hence everyone can now have a piece of their fantasy realized in 3D.
> 
> As for negative comments, of course there will be a few as you just can't please everyone all the time. But do take note in terms of manufacturing a kit, cost and feasibility consideration do take precedence. They are a business after all, and besides helping fans get what they want, they also need to work within a tight budget boundary to make sure the kit stays affordable.
> 
> Also want to say that for those who are not happy with her (funny, kit’s not even out yet), try to understand the big picture here. Imagine yourself in Frank’s shoes. He had to go through the trouble of securing the license (which is ain’t easy and cheap BTW), come up with the masters for the mold, worry about production quantity, quality and cost, shipping and insurance nightmares, and yet comes up with something he hope fans would love. Then he have to worry if these kits can sell. All those hours of sweat, toil and pain just so everyone can have a piece of their favourite kit, and now comes some very unflattering comments. Sometimes I just want to know exactly what these people were trying to achieve with such comments. Would it not be better if you could change those sarcasms into something constructive, something Frank can use to make better kits?


I want to make clear that I was a huge fan of the classic Galactica back in the day and I really appreciate the effort Moebius Models put in their kit lineup. Their Nu Galactica, despite some shortcomings, is a very cool display piece with the right paintjob. The news of an upcoming classic series of kits had me ecstatic.

I'm well aware of the risks and investments involved, as you described, in such a project, so, after seeing the pics of the classic Viper and now the Galactica, I'm all the more puzzled what they did there. 

I'm not a rivet counter in space, I don't care if a certain detail from a certain donor kit on the filming miniature is well reproduced on the kit, I don't even care if it's there or not. What I do care is if the overall kit "feels" right. Sitting beside me on my desktop is the 1/144 Millennium Falcon from Fine Molds. To me, this is the Gold Standard of how surface detail should be rendered on a small scale kit. Everything is in scale, has the right size, the right feel.

Now I don't expect Moebius to achieve this level of perfection, since almost no other manufacturer in the SF modeling area provides it, but what I see in the pics of the Galactica makes me believe that they haven't fully seized their potential. Wether it is because of a lack of enthusiasm, as Edge alluded, or a bad choice of contractors, I can't tell. But when they went through all the trouble of splitting up the kit's surface into vertically molded parts, and then the surface lines look like they were ploughed by a small tractor and all the raised details have double the necessary height, something went wrong.

I have a Monogram Galatica on a wall display here, upgraded with self-cast surface details and all the effort I could muster back then, and it still is nice to look at, so I'm not crying in rage at the lost opportunity. I'm just irritated from watching something getting almost there and then stopping at 75%.

Sorry for the wall of text.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

As long as the basics are in the right proportions I can deal with whatever I feel needs changing to make the kit 'perfect' in my eye. That is what building is all about.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

The truth is, the only real feedback Moebius needs is at the cash register. They produce a good product at a reasonable price and the market place responds to this by purchasing their models. 99% of those who build models are looking for a good facsimile to have fun putting together and displaying for their own pleasure.

This is the crowd Moebius is listening to, as they buy the lions share of the kits and thus makes them a profit. That is why they have shifted their focus to communicating with a wider group of people on facebook, as opposed to places like this, where a few are more interested in what is wrong with a kit as opposed to what is right with a kit.

I customize just about every kit I build to suit my desire for how it should look. I don't blame the manufacturer for my desire to have what I am looking for, I thank them for giving me a starting point to achieve my goal.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Werd!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

So your point of comparison is a TWO HUNDRED DOLLAR PLUS kit that everyone was STILL complaining about because of "mandible toe-in"?  Moebius could have made a $200 kit (that some people would still complain about)--but then they would likely be out of business. I love this idea that they were "unenthused." Yeah, they just didn't care but decided to spend a few years and huge sums of cash developing this kit because they knew it would make them filthy rich. I really doubt there's a subject any model kit company does while holding their nose. The market is too small.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Aaaannnnddd.... I think that's about enough of _that_.


----------

